# Hi



## JanA (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi I'm Jan. I am a NMC member and I live in North West England.
My main breed is Longhaireds (Satin and normal coat) I've had them for about six years. I also have Variegateds, Brindles and a couple of other on-going projects.

This is my second 'incarnation' in mouse breeding. I started in 1987 but had a break in the late '90s-2000s. I go to the occasional NMC show (usually if it coincides with a cavy show) but my main interest is in 'projects' and genetics. I'm not seen as a very serious exhibitor 

Some projects don't get far (like the Blue Brindles) but I've had one success. - I bought a 'trio' of black & white smudgy little mice from one of the early 'pet superstores' (Jolleys). I selectively bred them for four years introducing only self mice from other sources until I had my own strain of Variegateds and won Best Marked at the NMC Centenary Show.

Unfortunately my current Variegateds are not from this strain, but again 'bred up' from a pet variegated. Not brilliant yet, but getting the occasional showable youngster. With the less common varieties I believe that it is always useful if there are 'back-up' strains to the main show ones in case a problem arises.

One of my current projects is PE Creams (to match the PE Cream cavies that I show). Unfortunately the genetics are far more complex than PE Cream cavies because of gene linkage.


----------



## Spider_Monkey (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Jan,

I'm from New Zealand and have just recently started breeding for hobby. I have two new litters but am not really in the no as yet on colourings and breeds etc. We don't have mice clubs here that I can find and it seems very few people seem to be that serious so getting hold of decent mice isn't that easy to atrt with. You sound like you might know something  I have a post with pics under variety identification if you want to take a look.

Otherwise welcome


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Jan, always nice to see a familiar face!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hey jan,
thank u for doing ur intro post x
welcome to the forum and please share pics of ur mice, they sound gorgeous


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya jan welcome to the site


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Jan, thought that was another name I recognised from the cavy forums


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

